# Fresh water sump/fuge?



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

so this is somethign ive heard alot about as far as questions go but nothing in way of someone actually doing it. so i figure im going to try it on my 20TT with my extra 5 i hav lieing around and i think i hav a pretty simple idea. basically for an intake i want to drill a hole in the bottom on my largest of the 3 HOB filters i hav on the tank and run it straight to the sump. then hav a pump running the water out back to the tank to the bottom so it would be sucking from the top and putting it back in the bottom.

in the sump itself i want to hav filter floss and carbon in one part. then the second part i want to put a crab or 2 of some kind, or some ghost shrimp, snails, maybe a few ugly cory's, and come ottos. in this area ill probly hav about 2-3 inches of sand planted with some cheap low everything plants (crypts or java). and some rocks as well that r particularily porus. then in the final some more floss the the out take pump. 

the tank i hav has a hood som im going to put a 10-15 watt bulb in ther for the plants.

any input?


----------



## Dr Joe (Aug 30, 2007)

They work great, but don't use 2 pumps for it as you will never keep them balanced.

Use an over flow to feed the sump and setup the refugium as per this link http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=18433

Dr Joe

.


----------

